# scorched stihl 046 complete rebuild. w/ pic's



## matt9923 (Jan 20, 2010)

Got the saw in today, started a thread "look what i got bla bla bla". Its a bit rough but not terrible. Lot's of pictures, might wanna grab a few beers.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 20, 2010)

Going in- 
nice and clean


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 20, 2010)

What a mess, took me 10min to cut/crack it off, was melted to the white part.






melted a bit












had to cut and break this off.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 20, 2010)

Was the guy slabbing rolls of lead at a foundry with that thing?


----------



## Evan (Jan 20, 2010)

thats it? i didnt even finish my beer


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 20, 2010)

This look like he slapped it on there without runnign it. actually clean















looks like it got a bit warm.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 20, 2010)

no dishwasher... 






Not even broken.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 20, 2010)

Leak


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 20, 2010)

I will see how this cleans up and how bad the crack is.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 20, 2010)

Evan said:


> thats it? i didnt even finish my beer





Jacob J. said:


> Was the guy slabbing rolls of lead at a foundry with that thing?





patience, the saw was in a truck fire, supposedly ran 3 months until it died... cylinder was lose, boot was off and clutch side seal was long gone. Look at all the crud and inside the carb and filter was the same thing.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Jan 20, 2010)

most of that should buff right out.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 20, 2010)

The crank is also shot... rod bearing is looser then.... something... 

SO i need a crank, mind as well get new bearings and a seal kit. 
My redneck sandblaster is just about done just waiting on some parts and my powder coater is on its way. 

I have a couple ovens i can go pick up for free, so ill have to add another 30amp to my packed box... 

If anyone has a- 
crank
P/c 
tank/handle 
B/C cover 
3/4 wrap elbow 
ill order from dealer- 
seal kit
lines
carb nuts 


send me a PM

Ill split case tomorrow and track down some glass bead to blast the case. What should i put on the gasket surfaces so I don't damage them? or blast the case in one piece with crank and cylinder slot plugged?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd toss it and start with something a little less burnt to a crisp, honestly it's gonna be a money pit and you're gonna need to replace 85% of the parts anyway.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like a normal work saw minus the multiple issues that she had with heat!

If your tank isent leaky & the mount holes arent wallowed out, id try & get her going. If so, looks like you have extre parts..


----------



## Evan (Jan 20, 2010)

i dunno it might be worth bringing back from the dead.

theres a new 046 bottom end on eby stuffed with crank in it already for 185.

i think the aftermarket cranks are bout 100 bucks then 70 for sealsn bearings. then 150 for a handle and maybe 30-50 bucks for plastic, looks like the recoil is good


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 20, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I'd toss it and start with something a little less burnt to a crisp, honestly it's gonna be a money pit and you're gonna need to replace 85% of the parts anyway.





Evan said:


> i dunno it might be worth bringing back from the dead.
> 
> theres a new 046 bottom end on eby stuffed with crank in it already for 185.
> 
> i think the aftermarket cranks are bout 100 bucks then 70 for sealsn bearings. then 150 for a handle and maybe 30-50 bucks for plastic, looks like the recoil is good



Ill take my time and accumulate parts. I don't need new plastics or handle. I can live with them for now after i clean up that jb hacked weld. 

All i need is crank and cylinder for good price. Ill keep my eye out


----------



## leeha (Jan 20, 2010)

Good luck on the project.
Looks like it will need some major parts.


Lee


----------



## Evan (Jan 20, 2010)

ill give you a 044 cylinder


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like a diamond in the rough to me. Reminds me of the burned 044 I have. Keep on keepin on!


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> Looks like a diamond in the rough to me. Reminds me of the burned 044 I have. Keep on keepin on!



I agree. How about some kind of epoxy and slather that stuff with a stiff business card on the chard handle and crack. Then sand it the best you can. Paint it white.


----------



## metalspec (Jan 20, 2010)

I may have a case with a good crank it it. I'll have to look tomorrow.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 20, 2010)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> I agree. How about some kind of epoxy and slather that stuff with a stiff business card on the chard handle and crack. Then sand it the best you can. Paint it white.



Ya i'm goign to fix it up and paint it. Should work good, its solid besides that. 



metalspec said:


> I may have a case with a good crank it it. I'll have to look tomorrow.



That would be awesome.


----------



## zoulas (Jan 20, 2010)

The condition is really not that bad, just needs a good cleaning and some seafoam through the carb, should be good to go for another 10 seasons.

LOL


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 21, 2010)

Got some more work done. split case and cleaned up more parts. 

Don't make fun of my gay cloth







Dirty parts














Clean


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 21, 2010)

Case cleaned up pretty good.


----------



## willis09r (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like it cleaned up better than pretty good! I'm excited to see the finished product so call off work tomorrow and keep cleaning.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 21, 2010)

willis09r said:


> Looks like it cleaned up better than pretty good! I'm excited to see the finished product so call off work tomorrow and keep cleaning.



Thanks 

I'm waiting on glassbead for my cabinet and my eastwood powder coat system. 

I think I'm goign to bolt the case together and blast it with all the holes plunged unless there's a better way? do i need a case gasket in there for blasting? 

I might bolt up the cylinder to so the surfaces doesn't get messed up. 

Any thoughts, never blasted a saw case.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jan 21, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm waiting on glassbead for my cabinet and my eastwood powder coat system.
> 
> ...



I think your idea of bolting the halves together is a good one for blasting. I was suprised how glass beads eat magnesium. I would protect the gasket surfaces!


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice progress so far Matt. Sometimes cleaning and prepping is the boringest job.Is that a word?


----------



## highpointtree (Jan 21, 2010)

*46?*

You sure its a 46.. looks like a 44. anyway will a old 44 tank and handle fit?

just realized the handle has a small crack, but if your interested I'll take a pic for you....


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 21, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> You sure its a 46.. looks like a 44. anyway will a old 44 tank and handle fit?



044 cylinder is 50mm and 046 is 52mm i believe. mines 52mm


----------



## jbighump (Jan 21, 2010)

dont know how much you have in this project or want to have in it, but here is a brand new crankcase assembly with crank bearings and seals all for less than a new crank

http://cgi.ebay.com/STIHL-MS460-046...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9de946d6


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 21, 2010)

Good job on cleaning everything up, looks like you at least have some equipment to get the job done unlike me.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 21, 2010)

jbighump said:


> dont know how much you have in this project or want to have in it, but here is a brand new crankcase assembly with crank bearings and seals all for less than a new crank
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/STIHL-MS460-046...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9de946d6



That's a bit out of budget, I'm in no rush.... i am but ill wait for the right price. 

056, you don't need much. Piece of metal ,angle or something with 3 holes 2 for bar nuts and 1 for gear puller, and a arbor press helps. 1ton press on sale at HF for $45 or so i think. 

Case splitting is pretty easy, don't forget the dowel pins either.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 22, 2010)

My powdercoater is in, came in this moning. Im getting out at 12 so ill take more pictures and get more work done.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> My powdercoater is in, came in this moning. Im getting out at 12 so ill take more pictures and get more work done.



Cool. I sure know what it's like to have to be at work and have a project on your bench that you're dying to get to. I've used many a vacation hour like that


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 22, 2010)

I got the case ready for blasting. cut out a paper bag for a gasket between the cases (probably didn't have to) and put the cylinder on. I put screws in all the holes i didn't want to get crap in. All i need is a plug for the clutch side that ill make this weekend. . 

Hopefully i can find and oven this weekend and wire it up. 

I sanded the plastics and clear coated them, don't look to good but a little better. I'm working on the handle/tank. It's soaking again, got a lot of crud off.

Cant find my memory card for the camera so ill get some pictures up when i find it.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 22, 2010)

forgot to picture the powdecoater. :bang:






Flap disk, little went threw, have to jb it.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's a few pictures of the powered coater. The color chip book has off white as an older stihl with a hint of yellow. I think it will look good on an older saw.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like its cleaning up. It looks like it was straight gassed then set on fire! Thats cool people are offering parts, unfortunatly I don't have anything to offer. Keep up the good work, I want to see it running again.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work man. Cant wait to see the powder coater. I've always wanted one.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 23, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Nice work man. Cant wait to see the powder coater. I've always wanted one.



I have to find and oven this weekend and get it wired. Then ill be good to go. 

Still need a crank, missed a case crank and cylinder for $45 or so. came in 4 minutes after it ended. :bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## leeha (Jan 23, 2010)

On a side note Matt,
Before you bead blast your parts,
I would take a few junk pieces of metal 
and blast away. I don't use new glass on 
my saw parts. It can be a bit aggressive.
Try low pressure and keep a distance.


Lee


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 23, 2010)

leeha said:


> On a side note Matt,
> Before you bead blast your parts,
> I would take a few junk pieces of metal
> and blast away. I don't use new glass on
> ...



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 23, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I'd toss it and start with something a little less burnt to a crisp, honestly it's gonna be a money pit and you're gonna need to replace 85% of the parts anyway.



This.....



With the price of a crank and a topend...you be at the cost of a nice condition used saw....not to mention all of the stuff you will have to replace that aren't "thought about" items.


I've brought two 084's, about 5 046's, and 2-3 044's back from the dead and had more money in them than they were worth when it was all said and done and they looked good to start with


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jan 23, 2010)

Freakingstang said:


> This.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are alot worse things to spend money on than ressurecting a saw. So he's a little deep into an 046.... So what. If he's cool with the time it takes, and he enjoys doing it, GREAT! I am certainly enjoying the pics. All said and done, he'll have a very nice saw. Looks like he is getting a very nice worksop set up while he is at it.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 23, 2010)

B200Driver said:


> There are alot worse things to spend money on than ressurecting a saw. So he's a little deep into an 046.... So what. If he's cool with the time it takes, and he enjoys doing it, GREAT! I am certainly enjoying the pics. All said and done, he'll have a very nice saw. Looks like he is getting a very nice worksop set up while he is at it.



Thanks, i have access to a lot of stuff but nothing like having your own. Ill make the money back from the powder coater pretty easily. The saw itself I'm only in $130 so far. 
Crank is my biggest worry but I think one will show up.


----------



## metalspec (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been sick the past few days with the flu. I'll check on that case/crank for ya soon.


----------



## sefh3 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have send more money in some saws than they are worth but heck who cares. The run like new and every minute was enjoyable rebuilding them. I flip some saws and sell the rest. 

The bead blast system and powder coating system shouldn't be included in this build..


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 23, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> I have send more money in some saws than they are worth but heck who cares. The run like new and every minute was enjoyable rebuilding them. I flip some saws and sell the rest.
> 
> The bead blast system and powder coating system shouldn't be included in this build..



Its not


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 23, 2010)

metalspec said:


> I've been sick the past few days with the flu. I'll check on that case/crank for ya soon.



Sorry to here that,flu sucks. Whenever you can.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 23, 2010)

B200Driver said:


> There are alot worse things to spend money on than ressurecting a saw. So he's a little deep into an 046.... So what. If he's cool with the time it takes, and he enjoys doing it, GREAT! I am certainly enjoying the pics. All said and done, he'll have a very nice saw. Looks like he is getting a very nice worksop set up while he is at it.



I agree. Ive done a bunch of saws too and some had more money in them than they were worth. But I was happy doing it. Sometimes its not always about the money. Like my wifes cousin says"Its all part of the adventure". Keep going Matt.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 23, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> I agree. Ive done a bunch of saws too and some had more money in them than they were worth. But I was happy doing it. Sometimes its not always about the money. Like my wifes cousin says"Its all part of the adventure". Keep going Matt.



Thanks Rook, I haven't stopped. 


Thanks for the glass!! :yourock:


----------



## Rounder (Jan 23, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> I agree. Ive done a bunch of saws too and some had more money in them than they were worth. But I was happy doing it. Sometimes its not always about the money. Like my wifes cousin says"Its all part of the adventure". Keep going Matt.



+1- Whatever floats yer boat, not too mention the strato saw BS that will soon be implemented into everything. Gotta keep the good ones going as long as we can- good job man - Sam


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 24, 2010)

so you mesured ,it is 52 mm- 460. rat rod ,you should do it in flat black with a red bar .


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep, if you're enjoying building it, who cares if you've got a couple extra bucks into it.

If you learn something from the project, the money spent vs the knowledge gained, was worth every nickel!


----------



## jbighump (Jan 24, 2010)

there is a nice 460 parts saw that came up in the tradin post with good plastic and tank and all the motor parts u need


----------



## nanuk (Jan 24, 2010)

*Thanks for doing this!*

keep up the documentation on the rebuild.

Sometimes it's about winning! or just not being beat by an inanimate object!

Good job.

Too bad there wasn't a way to hide the scars.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 24, 2010)

jbighump said:


> there is a nice 460 parts saw that came up in the tradin post with good plastic and tank and all the motor parts u need



Its listed as a 460, but the filter base is a 440. One would need to investigate first.

EDIT: I looked at it again, and its a poly flywheel, so as far as I know, only the 460's have that.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 24, 2010)

jbighump said:


> there is a nice 460 parts saw that came up in the tradin post with good plastic and tank and all the motor parts u need



The flippy cap is a tun off, the case is the old model. I really don't want 1/2 flippy crap. 

Someone else emailed me saying they had a case. My plastics cleaned up and have some jb weld on them. The tank/handle has jb weld and came out pretty good, some sanding and more jb and it will be good to go i'm thinking. 

I'm going to powdercoat the 3/4 wrap also. and the starter cover. if anyone has a clutch cover pm me. this one is pretty rough but ill repaint it if nothing comes up.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 25, 2010)

Got the blaster and gloves for my cabinet. Ill blast the 3/4 wrap and maybe the case tomorrow depending on how everythign goes. 












Fixed up this handle since it had a big chunk gone, some sandign and paint youll never know. Untill i can get an elesto start. 






The plastics came out ok, i ran out of jb weld. If i cna find some orange paint il paint them. not really worth all the work, ill get betterones soon. 
Made that area alot stronger. 










No spell check on this pc so i may have butcherd a few things.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 25, 2010)

The tank/handle came out ok, It needs more work but at least its sealled. 
After all the body work and some white paint I think it will look fine. I think they used indor caulking and a blend of 5 other things to seal it the first time.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, Matt, I like what you've got going there. At the very least, it's a fun project and you're going to have one helluva saw when it's all said and done. I think you're philosophy is sound... fix what you need to right now, and wait for some cheap parts to come around to fix the rest. Play your cards right, and I don't think you'll have all that much into it.... the 046s are danged expensive saws no matter HOW you snag one.

I used a pretty ugly 044 this year to do a lot of my large-diameter work... lotta JB Weld artwork on that thing..... I finally found a tank and a handle cheap recently and it will be looking good next season!

GREAT pictures, and I am interested to see how the powder coat setup works.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 25, 2010)

andrethegiant70 said:


> Hi, Matt, I like what you've got going there. At the very least, it's a fun project and you're going to have one helluva saw when it's all said and done. I think you're philosophy is sound... fix what you need to right now, and wait for some cheap parts to come around to fix the rest. Play your cards right, and I don't think you'll have all that much into it.... the 046s are danged expensive saws no matter HOW you snag one.
> 
> I used a pretty ugly 044 this year to do a lot of my large-diameter work... lotta JB Weld artwork on that thing..... I finally found a tank and a handle cheap recently and it will be looking good next season!
> 
> GREAT pictures, and I am interested to see how the powder coat setup works.



Me to, I just put some flashing on the inside of my blaster. Cam out OK but i caulked all the seems. Could have done a lot better but it's didn't cost much.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree too, about just keeping an eye out for cheap parts. Some of my best saws, I have the least money in them, just from wheeling and dealing. My ported popup 395, I'm only into for about $180 not including my expensive bar and chain.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 30, 2010)

Got a good amount of the blasting on the case done. 
















bad picture





think this crank is bad? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-046-MS-46...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b96c47f6


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> think this crank is bad?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-046-MS-46...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b96c47f6


If I was looking for a good crank, that's sure not where I'd start. He's already state he's not sure about it. I'm sure someone here has a spare.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 30, 2010)

looks like it is gonna turn out nice


----------



## leeha (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice job so far.
Keep up the good work.


Lee


----------



## landyboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats a propper basket case. Could be junked, but theres a special kind of pleasure resurecting a saw against all odds. Whatever the cost.
I rebuilt an 026 a couple of years ago. By rights i should have junked it, and spent more than its value, but i`ve got some good memories of the rebuild. I learnt a lot of valuable techniques in the process.
Look forward to seeing your saw running.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 30, 2010)

My compressor was acting crazy. It would spin fast as hell then slow down really slow? And it was spitting a bit of oil out the fill tube. Might have a cracked ring or something?


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lookin good Matt. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Projector (Feb 6, 2010)

*crank*

I'm rebuilding a 460 right now, I just went to my stihl dealer to order a crankshaft and boom they had a parts 460 they just let me walk out the door with, they said to come back with 50 or a 100 buck when and if I got my saw going. What's your opinion about using the dirka sealent on the gaskets.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 6, 2010)

Projector said:


> I'm rebuilding a 460 right now, I just went to my stihl dealer to order a crankshaft and boom they had a parts 460 they just let me walk out the door with, they said to come back with 50 or a 100 buck when and if I got my saw going. What's your opinion about using the dirka sealent on the gaskets.



Dirko is good stuff, not needed on the crankcase though. Even not needed on the cylinder base if you use a gasket, or you can go with no gasket and just use Dirko.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 6, 2010)

Projector said:


> I'm rebuilding a 460 right now, I just went to my stihl dealer to order a crankshaft and boom they had a parts 460 they just let me walk out the door with, they said to come back with 50 or a 100 buck when and if I got my saw going. What's your opinion about using the dirka sealent on the gaskets.



If you have some unused parts id be interested. 

I have some pictures ill be uploading soon.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 7, 2010)

Case is about done, still a few spots, can you powder coat over clean old powder-coat? In the book it says you can do more then one coat so i don't see what the problem would be?


----------



## caotropheus (Feb 7, 2010)

Matt you're a genius. Keep the good work going and the pictures running. For a long time I am waiting for a challenge like this 046, but so far, no luck. What is important is that you're having fun, so do we!


PS: I am new around here and in chainsaw mechanics in general. I am a bicycle hobbyist and in this type of restorations bicycle hobbyist always give us a general picture of the disassembled machine, bolt by bolt, piece by piece side by side spread on a cloth. I think it could be impressive to see a picture of all the pieces of this 046 side by side on a cloth before you start reassembling. What do you think?


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 7, 2010)

What did you use for abrasive?



Mr. HE


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2010)

What color did you use on the case?


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 7, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Matt you're a genius. Keep the good work going and the pictures running. For a long time I am waiting for a challenge like this 046, but so far, no luck. What is important is that you're having fun, so do we!
> 
> 
> PS: I am new around here and in chainsaw mechanics in general. I am a bicycle hobbyist and in this type of restorations bicycle hobbyist always give us a general picture of the disassembled machine, bolt by bolt, piece by piece side by side spread on a cloth. I think it could be impressive to see a picture of all the pieces of this 046 side by side on a cloth before you start reassembling. What do you think?



Thanks, 
If i have time Id be glad to. 



Hddnis said:


> What did you use for abrasive?
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



glass that powder coat is old and strong, took a while! I might try a more abrasive media next time. Worked great for what i paid for it. 



blsnelling said:


> What color did you use on the case?



bare magnesium. I'm goign to use eastwoods off white, has a slight yellowish tint to it so it will look good on the older 046 i'm hopeing. 

I'm hoping to have an oven working by next weekend so i will get pictures of the powder coating proses.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 7, 2010)

My compressor is screwed up, keeps spitting oil out the fill tube.... i think the valves are shot. Its goign into the blaster one more time then maybe the dish washer, then acetone wipe down and heated in the oven, then powder.

Got more jb weld so ill do more work on the tank and handle.


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 7, 2010)

I asked because I just switched from sand to glass bead for the 051 I'm working on now. It is much softer on the metal but it sure is slow.

I got set up to try soda, but just have not had the time yet. I've seen it used in a friends shop and even tried my hand at is a short while; seems like it will work well. Most of my setup was focused on drying the air supply so I can screen and reuse the soda. I've also been fabbing a centrifugal filter for the vacuum.



Mr. HE


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> I asked because I just switched from sand to glass bead for the 051 I'm working on now. It is much softer on the metal but it sure is slow.
> 
> I got set up to try soda, but just have not had the time yet. I've seen it used in a friends shop and even tried my hand at is a short while; seems like it will work well. Most of my setup was focused on drying the air supply so I can screen and reuse the soda. I've also been fabbing a centrifugal filter for the vacuum.
> 
> ...



Does sand take it of quicker? I have seem sand i'm going to try since i'm runnign low on the glass. I have the starter cover and clutch cover to do, ill try the sand cause the glass wasn't taking off the paint on the starter cover grate.


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 7, 2010)

I guess the best way to put it is that the sand is just different. It seems to eat and cut the paint away, at a microscopic level, the problem being that is what is does to the metal also. The glass bead seems to pound on the paint until it breaks it loose from the metal. If you run the bead back and forth over bare metal you can see it dimpling the surface, but not really cutting in.

Soda was described to me as being a trade off between those two if you're using medium grit. My short time watching it that seemed to be the case, but I can't really say that for sure yet.

Alot of this also varies with pressure. I've always turned down the feed pressure to about 85lbs when working with magnesium or aluminum. Higher pressure will work a lot quicker, the trade off being more metal loss. I should also maybe try glass bead at higher air pressure.

That is what I know so far; always learning with this stuff.


Mr. HE


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> bare magnesium. I'm goign to use eastwoods off white, has a slight yellowish tint to it so it will look good on the older 046 i'm hopeing.



Lol. I thought it was coated, here on my computer monitor


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh, to answer your question, yes, I found sand quicker. With the trade offs mentioned in my last rambling post.



Mr. HE


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> I guess the best way to put it is that the sand is just different. It seems to eat and cut the paint away, at a microscopic level, the problem being that is what is does to the metal also. The glass bead seems to pound on the paint until it breaks it loose from the metal. If you run the bead back and forth over bare metal you can see it dimpling the surface, but not really cutting in.
> 
> Soda was described to me as being a trade off between those two if you're using medium grit. My short time watching it that seemed to be the case, but I can't really say that for sure yet.
> 
> ...



in some spots i had it up around 120psi but usually around 90psi. The glass bead actually leaves it with a nice smooth surface, id imagine sand is a bit harsher.


----------



## caotropheus (Feb 7, 2010)

Matt, do you use any wire or wire net to reinforce your jb welding and the plastics? Do you intend to smooth the jb welding before assembly?

You can partially embed wire or a thin metal net in your plastic parts with a soldering iron and then apply jb on top of that. Certainly your plastic parts will be stronger.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 8, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Matt, do you use any wire or wire net to reinforce your jb welding and the plastics? Do you intend to smooth the jb welding before assembly?
> 
> You can partially embed wire or a thin metal net in your plastic parts with a soldering iron and then apply jb on top of that. Certainly your plastic parts will be stronger.



the plastic was burnt and had a lot to stick to so it is as stong as the wrest of the tank now, still needs work but the hole is filled. Hope it works for now. I was thinking of sodablasting it lightly to get off all teh discolor and have a good painting surface. We will see. You think krylon fuzion will stick to the jb weld? 

I think i will use my crank, somone pointed out the side to side play isint bad. Its not to bad I checked it again. When i was taking it apart i moved it arround and had play but it really isint as bad as I thaught.


----------



## jbighump (Feb 8, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> I think i will use my crank, somone pointed out the side to side play isint bad. Its not to bad I checked it again. When i was taking it apart i moved it arround and had play but it really isint as bad as I thaught.




if your unsure about it take it to your local dealer and have their mechanic check it out. i was on the fence with my 026 crank because it had side to side play and i took it to the mechanic and he said it was normal. btw good job on the build


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 8, 2010)

jbighump said:


> if your unsure about it take it to your local dealer and have their mechanic check it out. i was on the fence with my 026 crank because it had side to side play and i took it to the mechanic and he said it was normal. btw good job on the build



its good, just relay didn't look at it when i was taking it apart just got buried under crap and until someone pointed that out i remembered it having play. 

I need an oven, maybe Thursday ill get it. 

I need a P&C, or try to clean up the old one but it has some good scoring. Ill clean it up eventually but for now ill get a good one.


----------



## caotropheus (Feb 8, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> You think krylon fuzion will stick to the jb weld?



Sorry, I do not know this product at all


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 8, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Sorry, I do not know this product at all



Its a white plastic spray paint. Nothing special.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 14, 2010)

sandblast the 3/4 wrap and starter, I'm leaving some paint and powdering over it, it will take to long to get off. Ill get a new unbroken one eventually. 












sandblasted the plastics, might try the tank/handle to paint it but not sure. Might just buy a new tank/handle. 











picked up a small 24" oven, small but good for now and it fits under a bench, have to run another 20amp 3 wire. Hope to be powdercoating this week.


----------



## caotropheus (Feb 14, 2010)

Matt

Thanks for updating us with your 046 rebuild project.


----------



## Freehand (Feb 14, 2010)

Watch that oven Matt,it's not a convection so it will have hot spots.Seen some shadetree powdercoat jobs go bad cause of the oven.....:monkey:


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 14, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Watch that oven Matt,it's not a convection so it will have hot spots.Seen some shadetree powdercoat jobs go bad cause of the oven.....:monkey:



they said don't use convection. We will see, it might end up in the river.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 14, 2010)

these spots came after the dishwasher. maybe the glass bead got washed out? I think the case is going to look good whit powder as long as the oven works out. 











quick rust


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I'm goign to get a meteor piston form baileys. Is this a good idea with a ported cylinder?

also is this good? $10 cheaper then oem http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=CRS+046&catID=1963


----------



## Pierreg (Feb 14, 2010)

*Scorched Stihl*

Hey Matt.You should name that saw "Satan's rebuild".Sure looks like it came from the devils workshop.......keep at it it's awsome.....


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just put in a $200$+ order to baileys.... I have some good stuff coming. 

Piston kit, gaskets, air filter, bunch of miscellaneous parts 

I need bearings, oil pump cover, tank/ handle

I screwed up by sandblasting the bolts, wanted to coat them black but now they are just rusted and corroded, i don't think i should put that back into the case?


----------



## parrisw (Feb 15, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Just put in a $200$+ order to baileys.... I have some good stuff coming.
> 
> Piston kit, gaskets, air filter, bunch of miscellaneous parts
> 
> ...



Ya, the bolts are cad plated, just leave them alone.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 16, 2010)

*Wow...*

with everyone offering you parts, you could have just junked the whole thing and put one together from offered parts!

Good work on the tutorial. 

always learning, me....

I'd love to put together a rebuilding shop with PC/oven and SandBlaster... I'd have lots of use for a sandblaster on my acreage.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 16, 2010)

nanuk said:


> with everyone offering you parts, you could have just junked the whole thing and put one together from offered parts!
> 
> Good work on the tutorial.
> 
> ...



mine was around $100, my build thread for it is around, i'm pretty impressed with it. I thought it would suck, has some sand leak threw in spots but who cares.


----------



## Maldeney (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a great thread Matt! Keep it up. I would have taken one look at that saw and never looked back. You have shown a little different light on that subject though.

First page I was waiting for a Punch Line though.... Figured you were going to show the Burnt saw and then magically show a "Brand new one":greenchainsaw:

Great Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:monkey:


----------



## belgian (Feb 16, 2010)

I admire your patience and work on this one, Matt !!

Personally, I would have dismantled some usable parts and dump the rest. Too much labour, parts, consumables involved in this one.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 16, 2010)

belgian said:


> I admire your patience and work on this one, Matt !!
> 
> Personally, I would have dismantled some usable parts and dump the rest. Too much labour, parts, consumables involved in this one.



true but i'm having fun with it. And ill have a good work saw when I'm done, i might not want to use it tho....

and Thanks


----------



## caotropheus (Feb 16, 2010)

belgian said:


> Personally, I would have dismantled some usable parts and dump the rest.



So where would be the fun of it?


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Im in buisness!*

Got the oven wired up and made a box for it. Ill be powder coating tomorrow I hope! 












ill use some tinfoil to block the direct heat. Ill also start with a steel part and see how it goes.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 17, 2010)

*Found it.*



matt9923 said:


> mine was around $100, my build thread for it is around, i'm pretty impressed with it. I thought it would suck, has some sand leak threw in spots but who cares.



thanks for the heads up.

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=122243


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 17, 2010)

If anyone has a pile of Stihl bolts ill buy them. I shouldn't have sandblasted them, ill see how much new ones are at the dealer, anyone know? 

Thanks

Powder coat pictures are coming soon.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 17, 2010)

Coater 











Test. came out perfect! 











Clutch cover. before






Clutch side, Before


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 17, 2010)

After, not perfect but good enough.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 17, 2010)

Flywheel side, hot


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 17, 2010)

I suck at taking pictures, always move after it focuses, but the cases look a lot better then pictures. This system rocks!!! 

Stuff with prices is ordered, bearings aint cheep.... 

Heres my growing parts list. 

Bearings- 9503 003 0346= $20.85
9523 003 0346= $31.05

Clutch cover- PNW	1122 648 0401
1125 640 1701

Oil pump cover- 1128 021 1105= $3.75
1128 021 1101= $6.40 

Tank/handle- 1128 350 0833

Handle molding- 1128 791 0600

Cyl cover Shroud-	1128 080 1616

Filter cover- 1128 140 1001 

3/4 wrap elbow- 1128 791 5500= $12.65

Filter Baffle- 1128 121 6900

Air Baffle- 1128 141 6300

M5x20- 6 0022 371 1020
M6x30- 6 9022 341 1370
M5x6- 2 9022 341 0910
M4x12- 10 9022 313 0660


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 17, 2010)

Clutch cover, After 











More, flywheel side


----------



## leeha (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks awsome Matt,
You have done a great job on a saw
most people would have parted out.
Color looks spot on IMO.

Lee


----------



## parrisw (Feb 17, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> If anyone has a pile of Stihl bolts ill buy them. I shouldn't have sandblasted them, ill see how much new ones are at the dealer, anyone know?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Powder coat pictures are coming soon.



Hey, I'm checking on your bearings now, I have some bolts too I think, maybe not all you need, though.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 17, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Hey, I'm checking on your bearings now, I have some bolts too I think, maybe not all you need, though.



Thanks, the dealers prices will kill ya.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry I failed ya. lots of bearings but those. I got 1 of the bolts, LOL. Lots of other sizes.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 17, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Sorry I failed ya. lots of bearings but those. I got 1 of the bolts, LOL. Lots of other sizes.



no worries, thanks for looking!


----------



## parrisw (Feb 17, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> no worries, thanks for looking!



Ya, sorry, if ya need anything else just shoot me a PM, I don't really think I have much 046 stuff.


----------



## caotropheus (Feb 17, 2010)

Matt, this thread is getting better by the post !


----------



## Maldeney (Feb 18, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Matt, this thread is getting better by the post !



:agree2::monkey:


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks!! 

I put the camera on a tripod and got some better pictures. 












This got a second coat, had light spots.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

This needed 2 coats, first coat got all the blasted surfaces, hit it again while it was still "wet"/ hot if you will and it came out great for the amount of prep I did to it... 















3/4 wrap came out nice as well
















had no problems with the oven burning anything, I shielded the direct heat with foil and it worked perfect.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 18, 2010)

Capital work, capital work


----------



## nassin2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice work, repped you for your efforts.


----------



## Freehand (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice stuff Matt,glad the oven worked out....keep em' comin'....opcorn:


----------



## nanuk (Feb 18, 2010)

*So.. How do you finish...*

the spot where your hanging wire is doesn't get powdered.

how do you ensure it gets covered also? Does it always require a second coat?

I've never seen other painters/coaters make a reference to it.

so... I'm just asking.

:monkey:


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

nanuk said:


> the spot where your hanging wire is doesn't get powdered.
> 
> how do you ensure it gets covered also? Does it always require a second coat?
> 
> ...



On everything but the 3/4 with the spots will be covered by the grip. if you position the wire right you get very small spots if any. Or put it where you wont see.

it seems like more of a big deal then it is, iv thought about it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Very Nice Matt. Its looking good.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 18, 2010)

*Makes sense*



matt9923 said:


> On everything but the 3/4 with the spots will be covered by the grip. if you position the wire right you get very small spots if any. Or put it where you wont see.
> 
> it seems like more of a big deal then it is, iv thought about it.



you don't need protection is certain areas, so it would make sense to wire in that area.... 

I get it now.
thanks.


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 18, 2010)

Before you stated that the white might be a little on the yellow side, how close does it look after curing? By your pictures it looks very close to almost perfect.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> Before you stated that the white might be a little on the yellow side, how close does it look after curing? By your pictures it looks very close to almost perfect.



Not sure about the yellow part. looks white to me. Similar to my 660. it off white powder. 

Only part that bugs me a bit is that i didn't let the second coat flow out enough on the flywheel side so it looks more dull and the clutch side has a nice gloss to it. No big deal really.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hddnis i saw you comment on the 044 smashed thread about screws. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Feb 18, 2010)

Lookin good! Those will probably be the coolest before and after pics. What parts are you still needing? I don't have much Stihl parts, but maybe some members can help out.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ill post up my ever growing parts list for the dealer. 

046 

Bearings- 9503 003 0346
9523 003 0346

Clutch cover- PNW	1122 648 0401
1125 640 1701

Oil pump cover- 1128 021 1105
1128 021 1101

Tank/handle- 1128 350 0833

Handle molding- 1128 791 0600

Hand guard- 1128 790 9152

Cyl cover Shroud-	1128 080 1616

Filter cover- 1128 140 1001 

3/4 wrap elbow- 1128 791 5500

Filter Baffle- 1128 121 6900

Air Baffle- 1128 141 6300

Impulse- 1128 141 8600

Fuel Line- 1128 358 7701

M5x20- 10 0022 371 1020
M6x30- 6 9022 341 1370
M5x6- 2 9022 341 0910
M4x12- 10 9022 313 0660

Blue= ordered form dealer


----------



## JAMES77257 (Feb 22, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Ill post up my ever growing parts list for the dealer.
> 
> 046
> 
> ...



I have a cylinder, and AF cover.


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 22, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Hddnis i saw you comment on the 044 smashed thread about screws. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





Those of us that like to restore hopeless saws have to stick together. 

As soon as I have time and get a few projects done I'm going to do a thread about a smashed saw. We'll see if I can make it live again without buying any parts, or at least as few as possible.



Mr. HE


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> Those of us that like to restore hopeless saws have to stick together.
> 
> As soon as I have time and get a few projects done I'm going to do a thread about a smashed saw. We'll see if I can make it live again without buying any parts, or at least as few as possible.
> 
> ...



Yup 

got a 066 coming. probably another full rebuild.


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 23, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Yup
> 
> got a 066 coming. probably another full rebuild.




That is great.

I told myself no more buying saws till I get some finished. 

But that didn't stop me from doing a little dealing to trade for some.:biggrinbounce2:



Mr. HE


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> That is great.
> 
> I told myself no more buying saws till I get some finished.
> 
> ...



It sure is hard not to buy. Funny how when you don't have a project you cant find nothing then when you got some you get leads on a bunch of great deals.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 25, 2010)

quick update. Got my Baileys order today as well as the P&C form wiggls, thanks man!!! :yourock:

I might return the Meteor and order one for the 066. Got the seal kit, air filter and a bunch of adds and ends.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 25, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> quick update. Got my Baileys order today as well as the P&C form wiggls, thanks man!!! :yourock:
> 
> I might return the Meteor and order one for the 066. Got the seal kit, air filter and a bunch of adds and ends.



Just like Christmas EH!!


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 25, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Just like Christmas EH!!



Ohh, the ups man was very good to me today. Got my big baileys order today, got the P&C form wiggs and a 066.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 25, 2010)

God bless the UPS man


----------



## talltreeclimber (Feb 25, 2010)

thats alot of work , great build. I have been looking for a junk saw to rebuild... maybe not quite the shape of yours. lol but great jon, looking forward to the final rebuild.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 25, 2010)

talltreeclimber said:


> thats alot of work , great build. I have been looking for a junk saw to rebuild... maybe not quite the shape of yours. lol but great jon, looking forward to the final rebuild.



thanks, should be getting back together this weekend.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2010)

Good luck with it Matt!


----------



## caotropheus (Feb 25, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> quick update. Got my Baileys order today as well as the P&C form wiggls, thanks man!!! :yourock:
> 
> I might return the Meteor and order one for the 066. Got the seal kit, air filter and a bunch of adds and ends.



Even my 5 year old daughter when she saw these pictures had a smile in her face. Matt
:yourock:


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks

The dealer don't have my parts in.... SO the saw wont be goign back together tomorrow.


----------



## caotropheus (Feb 26, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The dealer don't have my parts in.... SO the saw wont be goign back together tomorrow.



Don't forget to spread in a orderly manner all the saw components of the saw side by side in a big "family picture" before the reassemble and a picture in every step of the reassemble with lots and lots of comments.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 27, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Don't forget to spread in a orderly manner all the saw components of the saw side by side in a big "family picture" before the reassemble and a picture in every step of the reassemble with lots and lots of comments.



I will do my best. IF I have all the parts ill do it or just take pictures of it goign back together.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ordered these today except rings and air baffle. Figured i post the prices for everyone. Hope the stuff comes in this week. 

046

Rings- 1122 034 3000 $24.15 each

Needle- 9512 003 3061 $10.15

Air Baffle- 1128 141 6300 $10.85

Nameplate- 0000 967 2035 $2.45

Model plate- 1128 967 1506 $2.80

Muff Bracket- 1128 148 4200 $6.70

Muff Screw- 9099 621 0810 $0.46

Impulse- 1128 141 8600 $5.00

Fuel Line- 1128 358 7701 $12.15

Carb nuts-	2 9216 263 0700 $0.70

M5x20- 0022 371 1020 $0.75
M6x25- 9022 341 1370 $1.20
M5x6- 9022 341 0910 $1.28
M4x12- 9022 313 0660 $0.85
M5x16- 9022 341 0980 $1.65

660

Screen- 1118 141 9005 $4.25

Screw- 9099 021 0810 $0.46

066

Metal 066 tag- 1122 967 1505 $3.20


----------



## zoulas (Feb 27, 2010)

I love rebuilding stuff and fixing stuff, but how much did this all cost and after you are done, do you think it was worth all the effort? You did an awsome job btw.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 27, 2010)

zoulas said:


> I love rebuilding stuff and fixing stuff, but how much did this all cost and after you are done, do you think it was worth all the effort? You did an awsome job btw.



saw- $130
parts- $220 With newer plastic filter/ cylinder cover

Ill be in the saw around $350 


If I come across a tank/ handle in better shape ill get it but ill clean mine up so it usable. 

Was it worth it- Ill let the finished saw speak for itself 
But it did take many hours, I think a different blast media will cut the blast time in 1/2.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 27, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> saw- $130
> parts- $220 With newer plastic filter/ cylinder cover
> 
> Ill be in the saw around $350
> ...



In the future, if your powder coating, you can get away with coarser media, the powder coat fill's roughness it creates.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 27, 2010)

parrisw said:


> In the future, if your powder coating, you can get away with coarser media, the powder coat fill's roughness it creates.



What should I use? heavy grit glass or something different?


----------



## parrisw (Feb 27, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> What should I use? heavy grit glass or something different?



I'd step up to heavy grit glass first, silica will work fine, but its real abrasive. I know its kinda pricey testing out different stuff, but either will do fine I think.


----------



## wodbutchr (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome work and ingeniosity! 
Like CAD should we have a JRAD (junk resurrection addiction disease)? :taped:


----------



## stinkbait (Mar 3, 2010)

How's this project going?


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 3, 2010)

stinkbait said:


> How's this project going?



hasn't moved, waiting for the dealer for may parts to come in, hopefully by this weekend.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 4, 2010)

Got my parts, got the crankcase back together but its not spinning free. Not sure what wrong with it, i tapped both ends and its still not spinning good. back the screws out and it spins fine, I'm pretty sure I got everything in straight... haven't had this munch trouble before. 

any ideas?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 4, 2010)

Matt

Did you press the bearings all of the way on to the crank? Were the bearings the same thickness as what you took out?

Regards

Dan


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 4, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> Matt
> 
> Did you press the bearings all of the way on to the crank? Were the bearings the same thickness as what you took out?
> 
> ...



I'm gonna go back and screw with it i probably did something dum.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I'm done with it for tonight. Here's some pictures 


































Anyone else having problems getting on Google?


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 4, 2010)

I heated the case half's to 300 degree for 20 min, pressed the bearings in, pulled the crank onto the clutch side and pulled the flywheel side on. The dowels are in.

I managed to grub the nice case up and lose a few parts under the bench..... guess its not my night.


----------



## caotropheus (Mar 4, 2010)

Beside heating up the crankcase, you could have put the bearings in the freezer (-20ºC) to shrink them a bit. It could have help you press them in the crank case.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 5, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Beside heating up the crankcase, you could have put the bearings in the freezer (-20ºC) to shrink them a bit. It could have help you press them in the crank case.



The flywheel drooped in and the clutch i pressed in, that was the easy part. Ill pull it apart again and see whats wrong....


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 5, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> The flywheel drooped in and the clutch i pressed in, that was the easy part. Ill pull it apart again and see whats wrong....



DO NOT PULL IT BACK APART!!!

You did everything right. "tapping" the crank won't do crap. You need to give it a couple of _good_ swats on either end with a brass hammer. It will free up. It is a chainsaw, not a rolex. Those parts are interference fit. I'm not saying to mushroom the end of the crank from beating on it, but it will take some smart, sharp blows. You'll know when it is right.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 5, 2010)

B200Driver said:


> DO NOT PULL IT BACK APART!!!
> 
> You did everything right. "tapping" the crank won't do crap. You need to give it a couple of _good_ swats on either end with a brass hammer. It will free up. It is a chainsaw, not a rolex. Those parts are interference fit. I'm not saying to mushroom the end of the crank from beating on it, but it will take some smart, sharp blows. You'll know when it is right.



worked perfect, a couple taps not even hard an its spinning good. Thanks


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is some more pictures. Got more done but didn't take a picture.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## stinkbait (Mar 5, 2010)

It's coming along pretty good.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like the paint bubbled on your side cover. Rather it be that then the crankcase.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 5, 2010)

StumpStomper said:


> Looks like the paint bubbled on your side cover. Rather it be that then the crankcase.



where?

When I did the cover I didn't completely blast it so the powder is over some old stuff making it look bubbled but its not.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 5, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> worked perfect, a couple taps not even hard an its spinning good. Thanks



Glad to hear it! Progress is looking good. I don't know why, but I still love putting a nice clean chainsaw together


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow unreal!


----------



## Freehand (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome build Matt,looks great.opcorn:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 5, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> where?
> 
> When I did the cover I didn't completely blast it so the powder is over some old stuff making it look bubbled but its not.



Ah, I couldn't tell by the photo.


----------



## caotropheus (Mar 6, 2010)

Matt,

If I would've been doing this job, I would have said about my self: "this time I've overtaken my self..." 

Great job, and present us with a great video final.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 6, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Matt,
> 
> If I would've been doing this job, I would have said about my self: "this time I've overtaken my self..."
> 
> Great job, and present us with a great video final.




Thanks, just came in to get the camera, i don't have a video camera at the moment tho.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 6, 2010)

got some more done, have to go to a job so ill work on it later. Here's some pictures. Squish was right around .020" gasket less.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 6, 2010)

I got a lot done on the saw, only had to work 2 hours. 

It still needs some work but it runs and sounded good for the 2 min i ran it idle. 
Going to have to find some hose or cork tape for the 2/4 wrap, dealer only can get it in rolls of 16 ft for $50. 

I lost the whole tank vent assy and fuel cap, how I managed that I don't know I need to clean up. I robbed the 039 gas cap. Eventually ill get a tank/handle but it seems to hold gas and not leak. Ill repaint the plastic to. 

Surprised me it ran even tho I didn't rebuild the carb I just used the old stuff, it was full of crud.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## matt9923 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks good matt. What piston did you end up using?


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Its lookin good Matt. The handle does look pretty rough when you put it next to the powdercoated engine. Lots of hard work paid off huh.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 6, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Looks good matt. What piston did you end up using?



The piston and rings you sent. I'm goign to sent the meteor back and get one for the 066. 

Stihl wanted $25 a ring. Thanks again!!!! 
the ring gaps weren't to bad so I used em, i let someone borrow my compression tester so ill check it soon. It definitely has good comp. 




Rookie1 said:


> Its lookin good Matt. The handle does look pretty rough when you put it next to the powdercoated engine. Lots of hard work paid off huh.



Thanks Rookie, yes it did, when it started I had a big ass smile on my face.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 6, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> The piston and rings you sent. I'm goign to sent the meteor back and get one for the 066.
> 
> Stihl wanted $25 a ring. Thanks again!!!!
> the ring gaps weren't to bad so I used em, i let someone borrow my compression tester so ill check it soon. It definitely has good comp.



WOW. $25 a ring. That's steep. Let me know how she runs. Nobody has ever ran any of my boob job port work.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 6, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> WOW. $25 a ring. That's steep. Let me know how she runs. Nobody has ever ran any of my boob job port work.



Looks good! Id pay ya to do it. Ill let you know how it does, maybe find a video camera. Sounded dam good.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 6, 2010)

lookin damn good. Awesome job!!


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 6, 2010)

Matt, very nice work, I dont care if you can port or not!


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 6, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Matt, very nice work, I dont care if you can port or not!



Porting is good


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 6, 2010)

Porting saws just takes pratice just like anything else.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 7, 2010)

Compression is 180+ 

I gotta get it in some wood.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 7, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Compression is 180+
> 
> I gotta get it in some wood.



Yes you do. You own a flashlight don't ya?


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 7, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Yes you do. You own a flashlight don't ya?



haha, ya I got in after dark. I need to order a new tank vent assy. 

Hopefully this week ill get it in wood.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Mar 7, 2010)

You should call the saw Ceasar

Being grasped just before all hell breaks loose.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 7, 2010)

You've done an awesome job on this saw Matt.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, just ran it with a 20" B&C. had the 7pin rim, ill have to try it with the 8. 

Cut 2 cookies and ran outta gas... I pushed hard and it didn't bog, this was has some power. Sharp chain and 8 rim this thing should be a keeper. Ill put it threw its passes and get it tuned in this weekend. I here this saw with a 28" bar is good, ill have to get one. 


I was to scared to put it down but that will go away soon enough. Tried making a video but it was just a blurry mess.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 8, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Thanks, just ran it with a 20" B&C. had the 7pin rim, ill have to try it with the 8.
> 
> Cut 2 cookies and ran outta gas... I pushed hard and it didn't bog, this was has some power. Sharp chain and 8 rim this thing should be a keeper. Ill put it threw its passes and get it tuned in this weekend. I here this saw with a 28" bar is good, ill have to get one.
> 
> ...



Cool. Good to hear. 046's rip pretty good stock. I just did a vid last week with mine. I'm running 25" with mine.


----------



## caotropheus (Mar 8, 2010)

Matt

Will you post us a video or do I have to go over there to make the video by my self! :hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 9, 2010)

i tried but it was a blurry :censored:up. Ill see what I can do. 

I ordered the tank vent assy yesterday so maybe ill get some work done with it this weekend.


----------



## keith811 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Very Nice*

the work you have accomplished on this saw is just amazing. great pictorials and descriptions of the work in a nice easy to understand way. I have never done a wrecked saw but I have done alot of other wrecked power equipment from lawnmowers to farm tractors and alot in between, and I must say that I could never have done a post this informative. Now I want to do a saw. (dang CAD) great work hope to see a vid soon


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 13, 2010)

Well matt, did you put some fuel thru this thing this weekend?


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 14, 2010)

nope, i'm waiting on the correct tank vent assy. Maybe ill make one and use it today. Its goign to pour all day tho.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 14, 2010)

Was cleaning out my parts washer and found the pieces i needed for the tank vent. Put it together and cut down a few trees. Runs great. Idle screw is lose and moves around so I have to fix that. Other then that I'm really happy, strong saw. 

Painted the tank protector and other dog, came out great.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 14, 2010)

This has been a really neat thread and project.



Mr. HE


----------



## Mastermind (May 31, 2010)

Hey Matt, did you use the gasket and seal kit from Baileys in this build? 

I am amazed that you stuck with it brought this saw back from the edge.


----------



## matt9923 (May 31, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Hey Matt, did you use the gasket and seal kit from Baileys in this build?
> 
> I am amazed that you stuck with it brought this saw back from the edge.



yes i used the Baileys one. I need to get a carb kit for it. Its still needs work but its been working as is until i have more time.


----------



## Hugenpoet (May 31, 2010)

Great work Matt. It has been a fun learning experience following your project. I would suggest you name your saw Phoenix because just as the bird from Greek mythology, it has, thanks to you, been reborn from its own ashes.


----------



## JJay03 (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks good are you eventually going to get a new tank and plastics? Cant wait to get a 044 or bigger to redo like this.


----------



## nanuk (Apr 11, 2011)

*Awesome Tutorial and Rebuild*

Awesome Tutorial and Rebuild

Awesome Tutorial and Rebuild

worth saying twice.

Who is next to rebuild?


----------



## madhatte (Apr 11, 2011)

Fantastic work bringing that poor machine back from the dead. I suggest you name it "Lazarus".


----------



## matt9923 (Apr 17, 2011)

im still running it with the same tank/handle. My 066 rebuild on here came out alot better. but the saws still running strong.


----------



## arrow13 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice job Matt. I just got my first 046 project saw so this thread will help me along the way. Again, job well done!


----------

